# Why Cavs have only one all-star?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The best east teams are Cavs.

Heat have 2

Raptors have 2

Final All-star reserves:
Paul Millsap, Chris Bosh, Jimmy Butler, John Wall, Isaiah Thomas, Andre Drummond and DeMar DeRozan

Warriors have 3.


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

After having an argument with one of my buds who strictly believes you need 3 superstars to win a championship, it made me wonder if there's been a team who's won with only 1 star. Thanks in Showbox advance!


----------

